# little uno :)



## Blizzardqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

my very first spawn was small to begin with, and i lost all except ONE!
here's baby uno at 2.5 weeks old, wish him luck!


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh he's so cute! I really hope he makes it. I'll be rooting for the little guy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope he makes it, too!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's a cute lil guy. Hang in there Uno!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

hes sooooooooo adorable!!! good luck to him/her!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Awww I hope he makes it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blizzardqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks! me too
he's a little trooper
and has 7 gallons to himself! lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Aww he's cute. I'm rooting for him =D


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

awww!! feed him up! Hope he does good! give us updates!!


----------



## crystalcat (Nov 9, 2009)

Awww! Little Uno! Good luck!


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Go Uno!
I know you can make it ;3
I think you should keep him, hes a special little bud.


----------



## Blizzardqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

oh yeah, i'm definitely keeping him, i'm so attatched 
He's still going strong! pic updates coming soon


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

How is the lone betta doing? Still thriving?


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

ya i wanna see some updates!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

<3 Uno is the cutest name anyone could ever think of! Good luck little Uno!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Best wishes, Uno!!


----------



## Blizzardqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

updates coming soon!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

sorry to be off topic but where in Canada are you located blizzardqueen?


----------



## Blizzardqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

i'm in ontario


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*What happen to little unos siblings? Did they pass away from lack of food or what? I sure hope he makes it to adulthood. Keeping my fingers crossed;-)*


----------



## Eljazo (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about poor Uno's siblings, but I hope that he makes it.
Good luck!


----------



## Blizzardqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

i'm not sure about his/her siblings at all. I know that one day, I woke up to feed them and they were all floating.. except for Uno!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, he/she must be a tough little fish to survive whatever got the other ones.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Blizzardqueen said:


> i'm in ontario


oh okay i was just trying to see if there is anyone that lives in alberta, i use to live in ontario but i moved out here about 5 months ago.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

pics pics!


----------



## Blizzardqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

okay, okay! lol
he's still very hard to photograph. this one's kinda crappy but it does show his size and how gosh darn clear he still is!

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w273/moe-lested/009-1.jpg


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, how cute!!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Aww! Such a cutie! Can't wait to see how he/she looks full grown!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice betta, im sure it'll grow up just fine


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Cute! I am rooting for him/her! =)


----------



## Blizzardqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

i know for sure he/she'll be a light bodied crown tail, so we'll wait and see how he/she turns out!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Keep us updated especially with pictures


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see how he/she turns out in a couple weeks. How old is he/she now?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

So so so so cute!!!!!!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Whats the housing for uno?


----------



## Blizzardqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

a full 10 gallon to themself! haha


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow lucky him, but i bet he gets lonely!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I bet he/she does get lonely.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

you should add some plants and a cory or so to keep him company! and even a few shrimp!!


----------



## Blizzardqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

mhm, well I failed to mention the oto, random snail, and plant he's rooming with


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

oh okay thats much better! Atleast he'll be in a clean environment


----------

